# Review: Stowa Marine Automatic



## Guest

*"Mare e Cielo"
A Mike Stuffler Watch Review*

Made in Germany: Stowa Marine Automatic

















Watch review by:
Mike Stuffler, Hohen Neuendorf, Germany
Watch brand:
*Stowa by Jörg Schauer*
Model:
*Marine Automatic*
Owned since:
March 2007
Written:
April 2007, Hohen Neuendorf​
*1. Preface*

_"The chance to own something special"_ 
-- Jörg Schauer --

I always have been fascinated that an enthusiastic watchmaker (and goldsmith) like Jörg SCHAUER - and without any doubt he is a real watch maniac - tried to enter the market with the strong will to establish a watch line of his own. But today I am not talking about the exquisit selection of Schauer watches, I´d like to review another Stowa watch - the Stowa Marine Automatic.

Jörg SCHAUER was born in 1968 in Altensteig/Black Forest, so maybe his enthusiasm for watches is caused by a special gene. In 1990 he established his own business, within 5 years he had produced over 400 timepieces. 5 years later (1995) the brand SCHAUER was launched. For the first time STOWA watches have been presented in 1997.









-- Jörg Schauer at work --​
When he was searching for vintage Pforzheim movements in 1996 Jörg SCHAUER came into contact with the Storz family, at that time owners of the historical brand Stowa.

All started in 1927 with Walter Storz when he founded his own company meanwhile his father continued to run his watch factory at Hornberg/Kinzigtal.
In 1935 Walter Storz moved to Pforzheim and there he set up a new factory (1938).
At the end of World War II the building was destroyed completely and Walter Storz decided to move to Rheinfelden, a small town close to the Swiss border, and there again he started up the STOWA watch production (1951).
At the same time the building in Pforzheim was reconstructed and the production capacity of both factories expanded enormously. In the early 1960s Werner Storz, the son of Walter, joined the company and continued to manage STOWA´s business through 1996. Werner Storz was thinking about retirement when he met with Jörg Schauer and Jörg seemed to be the perfect candidate to take over the company.
So Jörg Schauer purchased the brand and marketing rights of "STOWA". 
In the following years STOWA and Schauer watches have been awarded with the "Goldene Unruhe" (by "UhrenMagazin"):

2000: "Kleine Schauer"
2002: Schauer "Edition 9"
2005: STOWA "Antea"​
The STOWA production facility is currently located in a small village in the Black Forrest called Engelsbrand and you´ll need about 10 minutes to drive from Pforzheim, one of the former centers of German watchmaking.









--The STOWA building-​
I named this review "Mare e Cielo" because I thoght that the STOWA Marine Automatic ("mare") would be an interesting addition to the STOWA Flieger ETA 2801 ("cielo") I already own.

*2. The predecessor(s)*

Most of the current STOWA models do have a historical predecessor. "Seatime", "Flieger", "Antea" and the "Marine" are based on historical STOWA models found in the company´s archives, some of which are now exhibited in the single room Stowa museum Jörg Schauer is running in Engelsband.









--Pics by courtesy of Stowa. The watch shown dates from app. 1950.--

The name of the STOWA *Marine* may be a bit misleading because you might think it is a diver´s watch but it isn´t at all. 
In 1943 Stowa started to produce deck watches also known as "Beobachtungsuhren" (B-Uhren), or observer watches for the German Navy ("Kriegsmarine" - KM ).

The next three wonderful pics have been posted on Watchuseek by WUS-member SteveG.




























Totally 288 watches have been delivered to the "Deutsche Seewarte" (where chronometer watches have been certified at that time ). After WW II Helmut Sinn (former owner of Sinn watches, currently owning Guinand) took over 2000 movements from an order which couldn´t be delivered any more.

Generally an observer watch was used as a secondary timepiece, to be wound and synchronized daily with the ship's official clock.
As a result, its prime requirement was isochronism, the consistency of timekeeping hour-to-hour, day-to-day, over months and years. It was of less concern that it might be a few seconds fast or slow each day, than that the rate remain constant. Thusly could be supplied a portable copy of the master clock (which required a dial-up position, and probably resided in the instrument room), a watch which required minimal daily attention to usefully provide the time at a remote location, and also serve as backup in case of a problem with the ship's main clock.

Since 2002 there have been some different models of the Marine. Even a "Marine Damen" (ladie´s Marine) was part of the Marine collection. The "Marine Damen" was equipped with an ETA 2824-2, the diameter of the 316L stainless steel case was 31mm. The hands have been coated in black.

The 2002 catalogue (which was a 2 page folder to be more precise) also contained a "Marine 6425 limitiert". This STOWA Marine was limited to 200 pieces. The 40mm polished stainless steel case housed an Unitas 6425 handwinding movement ("Kleine Sekunde" - small second at 6). The sapphire crystal was slighly domed, the hands have been blued (thermic process). This extraordinary limited edition retailed for 1699,-- Euro (1799,-- Euro on bracelet). 
And last not least there has been the (legendary) Bi-Compax Marine Chrono, an absolute beater in my humble opinion. Case size was 40mm too, hands have been blued, top and display back crystals have been made of sapphire. In 2002 the chrono retailed for 1399,-- Euro.









-- The 2002 Ladies Marine and Marine 6425 in the background --

So the current STOWA Marine is definitely not made for diving but a hommage to the former deck watches.

Stowa´s latest model - the Marine Original - is the very consequent follow-up in the development of the Marine collection. But this watch is worth a review of its own.

*3. The watch*










The STOWA Marine Automatic is available in different versions:
+ with black strap
+ with brown strap
+ with Millanaise bracelet
+ ETA 2824-2 in chronometer version (blued srews are included)
+ ETA 2824-2 with blued screws

I made up my mind to pull the trigger on the STOWA Marine with brown strap and blued screws.










*Details:*
Diameter:	40 mm
Height.	10,20 mm
Lug width:	20 mm
Movement:	Automatic ETA 2824-2
Weight:	70 gr (incl. strap)
Retail price:	470 Euro on strap

Several surcharges will lead to:

*520 Euro on strap & blued screws* 
599 Euro on mesh bracelet
649 Euro mesh and blued srews
669 Euro on strap & COSC movement
798 Euro on mesh bracelet & COSC 
(VAT 19% included)

3.1 *Case, bezel and crown*

The Stowa Marine Automatic case is the same case we already got to know from the STOWA Flieger. The only difference is that the Marine case is polished (Flieger: matt, see my Flieger review).










The case is "Made in Germany" by leading German case maker Walter Fricker ( http://www.w-fricker.de ). The Fricker reference list is speaking for itself:

•	Jochen Benzinger, Pforzheim 
•	Rainer Brand, Heimbuchenthal 
•	ETA SA, Grenchen
•	Harer, Pforzheim 
•	Hanhart, Gütenbach
•	Jacques Etoile, Lörrach
•	Junghans, Schramberg
•	Kobold Instruments, Pittsburgh
•	Lacher, Pforzheim
•	Marcello C., Würselen
•	Mühle, Glashütte 
•	Robergé Genève, Le Brassus
•	Nienaber, Bünde
•	ORIS, Hölstein
•	Eddie Platts, UK (Timefactors)
•	Point TEC, Ismaning
•	RGM, Lancaster (USA)
•	Sinn, Frankfurt
•	Schauer, Engelsbrand
•	Timex, Pforzheim
•	Temption, Herrenberg
•	Tutima, Ganderkesee

The 316L stainless steel case consists of three parts: the upper bezel, mid case including lugs and a screwed display back (6 screws). 
As already mentioned the case diameter is 40 mm.The polished case of the STOWA Marine for sure is an eye catcher in contrary to the matt satin finish of the Stowa Flieger case.

The lugs are coming straight out of the mid case and look very solid. They are curved downwards on both watches - the Flieger and the Marine - which is a benefit to the watch looking light and slim. 
The shape of the lugs obviously is a benefit to those WIS with a smaller wrist. I think the 40mm watch will fit smaller wrists as well as the big ones.
Lug spacing is 20 mm, by my measurement - using a cheap electronic digital caliper - the lug tip to lug tip is 48,56 mm.

The watch feels very comfortable to wear and I recognized no problems wearing the Marine even under sleeves. Indeed I abstained from wearing cufflinks cause I wouldn´t hurt the polished surface of the Marine.

Through the flat sapphire crystal display back you can see the busy balance swinging. The edge of the display case back, which is mounted with 6 screws, is engraved with:

Stowa
Made in Germany
Marine
5 ATM
Automatic
Stainless steel.​
The crown on the Stowa Flieger is signed with the laser engraved Stowa logo.










The crown itself is well executed, in the right proportion, easy to grip and operate and fits with the styling. The crown isn´t screwed in.

The case is water resistant to 5 ATM which is a clear and unmistakable sign to avoid any dive excursions.

3.2 *Crystals*

Like the Stowa Flieger the Marine is furnished with a slightly domed sapphire crystal on top which can be seen in the pic above. The display back is made out of a flat sapphire crystal.

3.3 *Dial and hands*

I would describe the colour of the dial as eggshell-white whereas Jörg Schauer describes it as natural white ("naturweiss"). Anyway the chosen color is just beautiful.










The dial of the Marine is state of the art, the arabic numerals and the chapter ring with its minute strokes is as legible as it could be. There´s no luminous compound at all, so for sure not a watch for night owls.










The chapter ring can be used as a minute scale as well as a seconds scale; both hands - second as well as minute hand - have the right lenght to know exactly what time it is. 4.52 is 4.52, clearly readable and no "guessing" necessary. They reach the "minuterie" exactly where they have to.
"STOWA" is to be read under the 12 position. „Made in Germany" is imprinted at the 6 o´clock position between the chapter ring and the numerals "7" and "5".










The date window „moved" from the ETA 2824-2 standard position at 3 o`clock to the 6 o´clock position. In order to avoid a disturbing effect of the appearance of a date window Jörg abstained from the numeral 6 and only placed a single bar. 
On top of the single bar you´ll find the date window. The date wheel´s background colour is white too - another contribution to a reluctant date indication.
The small date numerals are printed in black without attracting much attention.










The hands of the Marine are styled in the way the old "Poires américaines" or "Poires à trous carrés pour montres anglaises" have been looking. All hands are made out of blued steel. The heating process they are blued with is supposed to be a thermic process.










As I already mentioned the hands have the necessary lenght, they reach the outer scale of the chapter ring which makes reading the watch a real and absolute pleasure.
You always know exactly what time it is.

3.4 *Movement and Timekeeping*










Sturdiness and reliability at a rather low price dictate a common and wide spread movement. So nobody will be really astonished to read that the heart of the STOWA Marine is an ETA 2824-2 which indeed is the most common automatic movement but imho there´s absolutely nothing wrong with it.
To the watch community the ETA 2824-2 is known as a well regarded and proven workhorse, rugged and reliable.
Most watch enthusiasts will have heard of the ETA 2824-2, due to the fact that almost all watch brands have an ETA 2824-2 fitted watch in their collection; however for those who don´t I`ll mention some of its basic specifications:

The ETA 2824-2 was introduced in 1982 by ETA (see: www.eta.ch).
The ETA 2824-2 measures 25,6 mm (which is 11''1/2 lines) in diameter and 4,6 mm in height. The 25 jewels - movement beats at 28.000 b/h.
Power reserve: approximately 38-42 hours. The rotor winds up bi-directional.
The Marine movement comes with Glucydur balance, flat Nivarox spring, Incabloc shock protection with "Exzenter" fine regulation.

I should add that the Marine does not need any metal or plastic movement spacer.










The date position moved from 3 o´ clock (which is the usual date window position for an ETA 2824-2) to 6 o`clock.
Furthermore the ETA 2824-2 version of the STOWA Automatic I have chosen for was delivered with blued screws and the STOWA logo engraved on the rotor in golden letters. And you´ll find the engraving "Twenty-Five-25 Jewels Swiss Made" on the edge of the rotor.

Excursus: How to blue screws (according to the British Horological Institute)

_- to blue a screw head you first have to clean it up, polish it, and then remove any oily or greasy deposits from the surface.
-holding the screw (by its thread) in a pin vice or lathe; cleaning the slot with a piercing saw or junior hacksaw; removing any burr with a pivot file
-polishing the head on a piece of crocus paper or 3/0-emery, supported on a cork or other flexible sheet.
- When the polish is to your satisfaction, wash it off in meths, alcohol, or other volatile solvent.
- Then, holding it by the threaded end in a pair of old snipe-nose pliers, slowly pass it in and out through a spirit lamp flame. Watch very carefully for the straw colour beginning to appear and continue until there is a nice deep purple. By this time, with a little experience, you would already have the screw withdrawn from the flame.
- As soon as the colour is right *immediately* quench the screw in water, dry it and rinse again in solvent.

Complicated? -- the whole operation would probably be completed in less time than it took to read this paragraph, and it is FUN.

If you have a *whole batch* of screws to get to exactly the same colour, take a piece of thickish brass plate, drill a number of holes clearance size for the screw thread in it, and drop a screw into each hole.
Heat the whole plate, screws and all, over the alcohol lamp, then when the right colour is reached (or just a smidgen before), upend the plate and tip all the screws simultaneously into cold water. I dewater the screws in white spirit, then dry (with a soft tissue, not a hot air gun - this could change the colour), and give a final wipe with thin oil to bring up the blue colour to its gleaming best, and stop any future rusting._

Timekeeping was really excellent during an almost 6-weeks-period. I usually do not wear my watches whilst sleeping, doing sports. So the average wrist time was about 10 to 14 hours per day, drinking sessions, desk-diving and gardening included.

In the beginning the watch almost run consistently at + 6 seconds per day and got settled in the end at + 4 seconds a day. I didn´t expect such an accuracy but I am very pleased with it. While this movement isn´t COSC-certified there have been reports from STOWA owener that confirm there watches perform within the chronometer specifications.

Due to the fact that the movement does hack time setting isn´t an issue at all.

3.5 *Strap and buckle*

Standard issue for STOWA Marine is a non-padded brown 20 mm leather strap with creme coloured stitching. „Stowa seit 1927" ("Stowa since 1927") is printed on the back. The leather (according to the description: camel) is of decent quality, durable and comfortable to wear. For the first time on the wrist I thought it would be a bit too hard but almost the second day convinced me it is not.










The creme coloured stitches are exactly set.

The strap is fitted with a polished buckle and the STOWA logo engraving on it. The buckle itself is a very solid one and much better executed than the buckle of my STOWA Flieger. The buckle space is 18mm.










A mesh bracelet is also available and will underline the classic look of the Marine. I am not sure yet but I think I´ll change the strap later this year. I´ve seen pics of the Stowa Marine Automatic with a dark blue strap and this combo really caught my eyes.

3.6 *Packaging and Manual*










The watch came in an aluminium box wrapped in an outer white cardboard box. The STOWA box top is covered with a black textile fabric with the STOWA imprint.

The interior of the box is divided in two containments, a smaller one for the watch and the second one for the papers and a black STOWA travel purse.
There you´ll find a small, folded manual too.

3.7 *Warranty*

Due to European regulations the watch comes with a 2 years warranty.










4. *Final comments / Conclusions / Recommendations*










Being reasonably priced the STOWA Marine was the right addition to the STOWA Flieger I already own. Both - "Mare et Cielo" - are a wonderful couple and both maintain a great price-performance ratio. 
I consider both watches to be made for everyone and every day wear, the Marine for sure has got a more classic look. The Marine can be understood as a dress watch as well as a „homage" to the desk watches of former times. 
The Marine itself wears very comfortably and should fit every wrist. The perfect execution of the case, dial and hands make this watch a must have.










I am very happy to own both watches and besides they do have the same case dimensions they are supplementary to each other.
For 470 (or 520 with blued screws) Euro you will get a valuable, very fine made high class watch „Made in Germany" with a swiss engine in comparable quality.

With *every* STOWA you own you own something special.



















*Thanks for reading and for every comment in advance*. If there´s a question left don´t hesitate to ask. You know to find me.

My special thanks go to SteveG for his wonderful pics of the Marine KM deck watch. Other pics by courtesy of Stowa or made "inhouse".


----------



## Micha

Great Review Mike - I must wear mine tomorrow :-!


----------



## ChrisinOhio

*excellent review Mike!*

Thanks!


----------



## Crusader

*Re: excellent review Mike!*

An excellent review, Mike. 

While many love the appeal of the MO, I find the Marine Automatic a great everyday (=office) watch. ;-)


----------



## thodgins

Awesome review. I like history lesson of Stowa. I can't wait for my FO because it will be an awesome watch and of high quality.


----------



## Dave E

Another great review, Mike.

Lots of good stuff here, but I'll particularly pick up on the comment about the case shape being well shaped for the smaller wrist. My wrist comes in at 6.75"/17cm approx, and the shape and profile of my Marine is just perfect. It hugs the wrist and fits wonderfully under the cuff, one of the reasons that I am now seriously craving one of the new Airman Dates...


----------



## cornflakes

Very nice indeed, but as with the Airman, they should stick a decorated 2801 in there. Blued screws or not, that's not a movement to put on show.


----------



## Tragic

A Marine Auto will be my next Stowa.
Not sure when, but it will happen.
Excellent review Mr. Stuffler!


----------



## daviswalker

wonderful stuff, Mike. My anniversary, for which this will be the present, is 44 days away. Reviews like this are making it very hard to wait.

Dave


----------



## Gordon

Cheers Mike :-! 

I enjoyed reading it


----------



## Capt. Canuck

Outstanding review Mike - thanks for sharing |>


----------



## yingray

Nice review. :-!

Mike, can you help to confirm whether Marine has steel spacer or customized case to house the 2824 calibre. 

"I should add that the Marine does not need any metal or plastic movement spacer." 

Last year, I ever had my local watchmaker open my Marine, to remove dust under front crystal, watchmaker thought it is not steel spacer or the spacer is melted (properly) to the outer case, so that I have to return to Jorg this year. (Certainly include other requested service) 

I only see Cartier, GO have such customized case to house the caliber, very expensive case IMO.


----------



## Crusader

yingray said:


> Nice review. :-!
> 
> Mike, can you help to confirm whether Marine has steel spacer or customized case to house the 2824 calibre.
> 
> "I should add that the Marine does not need any metal or plastic movement spacer."
> 
> Last year, I ever had my local watchmaker open my Marine, to remove dust under front crystal, watchmaker thought it is not steel spacer or the spacer is melted (properly) to the outer case, so that I have to return to Jorg this year. (Certainly include other requested service)
> 
> I only see Cartier, GO have such customized case to house the caliber, very expensive case IMO.


The need for a spacer can be obviated by a very finely machined case. The Sinn 356 doesn't need a spacer either, for example. b-)


----------



## quoll

Superb review and well worth the wait!

I shall wear my no-date today in recognition:


----------



## Andrzej

Thanks Mike

Much appreciated - I shall be chasing up Jorg in regard to my own Marine!


----------



## BKM

Mike, I enjoyed your thoughts and your review. Also, you posted great photos of a great watch and you reinforced my own appreciation of my Stowa Marine auto. Many thanks, Bryan


----------



## Guest

Thank you guys for all the comments so far :-! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello MIke,

it was no time in front of basel to say thanks for your thread you did with the marine.
a good job- many thanks !

best regards

jörg


----------



## Guest

Thank *you* Jörg for such a great watch. Even if the MO is the more "elaborated" watch with all its ingredients the Stowa Marine Auto is a must for classic watch lovers. :-!


----------



## bestak

:-! 
Great review 
The photos are :gold

I post the link to this review in a french forum Here

There is some people who like Stowa

;-) :-d


----------



## Guest

bestak said:


> :-!
> Great review
> The photos are :gold
> 
> I post the link to this review in a french forum Here
> 
> There is some people who like Stowa
> 
> ;-) :-d


Merci bien :-!


----------



## Guest

_Commodoredste_


----------



## langtoftlad

Wow - Fab review!
Now where's the one on the Marine Original :think:.


----------



## Guest

COMMODOREDSTE said:


> Estimated Mike never had read this beautiful article, congratulations, perceive, youth, freshness, sincerity.
> I know that you have written thousands, but is the best we have read. I liked so much that I could better appreciate the marine automatic. It is better in the design, which, Stowa Airman not tired at the hearing, is elegant, classic, now prefer the Marine, thanks to its beautiful writing.:thanks:thanks:thanks


You should read my Airman review :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Guest

I would have written a review but I don't own a MO.:-(


----------



## langtoftlad

What sort of excuse is that :roll: ? o| o| :rodekaart

Buy one immediately :-!

You know your life is not complete until you do ;-) :-d ;-).


----------



## Txemizo

Thanks for the review - it made me pull the trigger! 

...now the wait... 

Cheers!


----------



## persco

Txemizo said:


> Thanks for the review - it made me pull the trigger!
> 
> ...now the wait...
> 
> Cheers!


You won't be disappointed. Strap is a bit cheap-ass (I ordered with the most basic brown leather), but I meant to replace it, anyway. I ordered a nice one from ridinfool.

The watch itself is awesome.

s.


----------



## Txemizo

persco said:


> You won't be disappointed. Strap is a bit cheap-ass (I ordered with the most basic brown leather), but I meant to replace it, anyway. I ordered a nice one from ridinfool.
> 
> The watch itself is awesome.
> 
> s.


Yes I thought about that, I also wondered if, when they confirm that the order is ready, I should buy from them another strap, perhaps the black one with white stitching, any comments on the quality of this strap?

Anyway, I can't wait to receive it. I may go for a flieger or a MO next if I really like it.

Cheers!


----------



## akira23

Outstanding review Mike! I want a MO!

Cheers!


----------



## NormanF

It should have been done without the date... perhaps with a second subdial movement to more closely follow the handwind Stowa Marine Original.


----------



## StufflerMike

NormanF said:


> It should have been done without the date... perhaps with a second subdial movement to more closely follow the handwind Stowa Marine Original.


I do not think that there ever has been the intention to "double" the MO, but a Marine without date is possible:


----------



## NormanF

I already have a no date automatic Stowa Marine original. Its has classic looks and compares quite favorably with my no date Stowa Airman flieger. I hope Jorg Schauer brings it back! :-!


----------



## brainless

NormanF said:


> I already have a no date automatic Stowa Marine original. Its has classic looks and compares quite favorably with my no date Stowa Airman flieger. I hope Jorg Schauer brings it back! :-!


Why don't you take this one:

http://www.basel2010.com/en/stowa-marine-auto-ohne-datum.php

Volker ;-)


----------



## vincesf

I am happy that this thread was resurrected as I missed it the first time around. Great job Mike!


----------



## Ita

vincesf said:


> I am happy that this thread was resurrected as I missed it the first time around. Great job Mike!


I've just found this thread after ordering a MA last month.

Well written and comprehensive Mike. Well done. It makes the wait for delivery even more exciting!

Mike. Do you still own your MA? How about a current pic and ownership perspective?

Ita


----------



## Orsoni

vincesf said:


> I am happy that this thread was resurrected as I missed it the first time around. Great job Mike!


I agree.

This thread deserves to be pinned.


----------



## StufflerMike

Orsoni said:


> I agree.
> 
> This thread deserves to be pinned.


Well, somehow it is pinned - in the review section here Articles & Reviews


----------



## Ita

So Mike... Do you still have it and if so how is it fairing nearly 7 years on?

Ita


----------



## StufflerMike

Ita said:


> So Mike... Do you still have it and if so how is it fairing nearly 7 years on?
> 
> Ita


No, all watches stolen in London 2011, Thieves make off with rare collection watches in daytime burglary (From Your Local Guardian)


----------



## Ita

Jeepers... That must have been devastating!!! :-(

Ita


----------



## taimurkhan

As others have said over the years, it's a great, helpful review.

I'm sorry to hear that your watch collection of 25 years was stolen in a 2011 burglary.

I hope you would have rebuilt your collection with other watches.

Cheers!


----------



## wkw

I always enjoy reading this report on Stowa Marine. 

Thanks again Mike !




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JTAbrams

Great review Mike. Just got my new MA and was pleasantly surprised with its design.
Looks great with brown leather straps and can be dressed down easily given numerals on dial.


----------



## StufflerMike

I am happy you like your MA. Wrotenthe review 9 years ago. I used to own the MA, had the silver dialed hw Marine (ETA 2801), bot got stolen in 2011. New Stowa and Schauer watches joined the crowd, no new Marine until now. Time to rethink ?!?


----------



## Andrzej

stuffler said:


> I am happy you like your MA. Wrotenthe review 9 years ago. I used to own the MA, had the silver dialed hw Marine (ETA 2801), bot got stolen in 2011. New Stowa and Schauer watches joined the crowd, no new Marine until now. Time to rethink ?!?


I fancy an MO in bronze, having seen the pictures posted by Jocke of his Dornbluth!!


----------



## Peter Atwood

So a black dial Marine auto does exist! I wish Stowa would make that watch again, or perhaps I can find a used one someday.


----------



## AC419

thanks for the great writeup


----------



## alittle

I really wish they kept that small seconds subdial position. I find the current iterations too low for my taste.


----------



## Fikk

I had never seen the model with leaf hands before.


----------

